# Design Contest Submissions!



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

OUCH! That's a tough choice.  I think they are all fantastic. However, I am going to vote for Dionica as I'd like to see her's come about. Not to slight the other two. They have used the Medusa to fantastic effect. 

Rev. Noch's Box is AWESOME! I want one. Just wish I understood half of what he's talking about in his pdf lol.

I loved the organist the first time I saw him and he's only going to get cooler when Mark ups the ante.

But, Dionica needs to make that NBC scene happen. So, my vote is there.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, I vote for me! (is that even allowed?)

On my PDF, I know that there is a lot of information on my setup. I would be happy to shed some light on any questions that anyone may have regarding what I did. So if you need links to specific hardware or have questions for me, please feel free to ask. It is really nice to have this box so that I can quickly attach/detach/change props or whatever I want.

Thanks to Hooked for accepting my blasted word document and squashing it down into that PDF. I don't know what I was doing wrong, but I couldn't get the blasted thing smaller than 80MB using Primo PDF or CutePDF, oh well.


----------



## Halloween_Nut (Jun 15, 2010)

As much as I like the organ, I have to vote for Rev because he is better utilizing the boards capabilities and he went thru all that trouble making that neat enclosure with quick disconnects.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Mark's always reminds me of the naked pianist from Monty Python. 

I would like to vote for my own, but if I can't, I vote for Mark's.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

This is a hard choice for me between Rev for utilizing the medusa to get the most bang for his buck animating many things through the haunt....Or Mark's VERY detailed One Stop Prop that does everything!....I know I have to vote for only one so "The Rev" get's my vote because that's along the lines of how I'd probably use one.....Plus obviously he put ALOT of effort into this contest with all the details.....ZR


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Good stuff. Rev. Noch for me.


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! Thanks for the submissions, and for turning out to vote. Looks like Rev. Noch takes the prize! Can't wait to see the Medusa DMX put through it's paces by your ambitious haunt. Please PM me with your address, and I'll ship your prize out to ya on Monday!

Happy Halloween!
- Hook


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow I saw this contest pop up pretty much when I first joined and I'm glad now that I didn't embarrass myself by entering lol. Good job all three and Rev Noch nice info


----------

